# Tires For Tv



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

My OEM tires (BF Goodrich Long Terrain TA) which lasted all of 16,000mi on my truck are close to replacement because they are cupping. Some people I have spoke with suggest a LT tire. I would like to get some opinions from the group.


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I just had to replace the tires on my 03 suburban and I went with the Michelin XC LT4 from sears. I got the load range E tires. I didn't chose these from my vast knowledge of towing but they were recommended by a lot of my freinds who have them and do tow TT a lot. I think that there is an exact same tire out there at other stores too. It's a Michelin LTX M/S. The XC LT4's are that same tire but only available at Sears I've been told. I haven't personnally towed with them yet but they sure have a nice ride on a daily basis. Much better that the Firestone Wilderness that came on it. My freinds live in Tennessee and camp all over the southeast and have told me that by far these are the best tires they have ever towed with. Hope that helps some.

Brain


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks fellow Rooer. How do you use your TT?


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, I guess I should have added that I just bought mine Monday and because of tropical storm Ernesto and the holiday Monday, I won't be able to pick it up until Wednesday.







I made sure and did some research before I bought the new tires because I knew I would be towing. My freinds have put lots of miles on their tires while towing so I went to them first. They all have these Michelins LOL! Anyway, I can't wait to get the ROO ang get it on the road. You enjoying yours?

Sorry I'm a NEWB!

Brain


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

We love it! I just wish I could fit my Volkswagen Thing Inside. In a couple of weeks I will use it to go on a Dirtbike Trip. Then I will be truly happy!


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

Cupping? How would you describe this?

I've had 2 sets of tires on my F150 and both have given me fits with a tire wear pattern that generates a crazy amount of noise. I'd describe it as the edge's of the tire are "feathered". That is, each tread block's leading edge is lower than it's trailing edge. Creating a saw tooth like shape that roars.

The first set was the factory Generals and they did it. I had an alignment done on the truck before I bought the current set, Goodyear, and they've been pretty bad for the last 15K or so. The noise drives me crazy but I don't know what is causing this wear pattern. I am thinking I'll buy Michelin LTX next but I'm worried that the truck will ruin expensive tires just as easily as inexpensive ones.

I've often wondered if has anything to do with towing? I have the Reese duo cam setup.

Has anyone seen this pattern and do you know what causes it?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I had Yokahama LT tires on my Tahoe they are very highly rated for wear and saftey. On my Suburban I have Pirelli LT tires they are good but I liked the others better. Check Tire racks web site they have a lot of good info on all the different brands. Kirk


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had the alignment checked by FORD. They said it was good to go. The tire wear if I explain correctly feathers from the inside and is shaped curved to the center. Ford said they were not able to help of course. I am on board for Michelin tires. That is what I run on the wifes care, dirtbikes, and most likely the truck in the near future. I had the same problem with the tires on my last F-150 BFG's.


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

The only BFG's ive ever had that I liked and did well were Mud Terrains> That's all theyre good for though is MUD. Looked good though. My Firestones were "cupped" pretty bad too. My alignment was mostly to blame I think. It was out pretty bad on one side. They too had the sawtooth shaped wear on the inside edges. It was loud and made the steering wheel shake at certain speeds. Finally had the right rear blow out. Luckily at low speed.

Brain


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

I am putting BFG's on the VW Thing after I lift it. That will be th only ones I will run becuase no one makes Offroad Tires that small. Thanks for the input.


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

They do make good off-road tires.

See you on the road.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVO

Our LT's have 10K on them already and they still look brand new.

Ed


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Second the Bridgestone A/T REVO. Had them on my last truck and they were simply the best combination of traction, ride, handling and wear of any truck tire I have ever used in 40yrs of driving pickups. Check out the review on Tire Rack.com.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Bridgestone Dueler A/T REVO
> 
> Our LT's have 10K on them already and they still look brand new.
> 
> Ed


Ditto, these are very highly rated and have made a world of difference.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bridgestone dueler A/T REVO here as well. had the dueler H/T on my bronco, and i thought those tires were awesome.

darrel


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

My new Expedition has come with Continentals - never had this brand before, so we'll see how they perform - I've always had good results with Goodyear and Michelin. Worst I ever had were Dunlops (back in the 70's and I STILL won't ever buy another set!!)


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Dueler AT/REVO'S here


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm scheduling the shop for a set of 4 Goodyear Wrangler SilentArmors with an E load rating. They are tied for number 2 with the Revos and I like Goodyear - plus the Goodyear shop is about 2 miles from home.

I've had Michelins on the truck since I bought it and had to replace one about 2 years ago. The new one wore down so fast that it has as much tread wear all the rest - which are pretty bad. I MUST replace them as they are shot. I've never liked the Michelins.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I purchased some Toyo Open Road LTs for the Burb. Now that the newness has worn off, they seem to tow just fine.

Mark


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

The only thing that swayed me from the Silent Armor's was not enough statistical reported miles in the survey at present to convince me they should be rated 2nd.

AT Revos have been around awhile, with 32,9xx,xxx miles reported , they seemed like a more accurate statistical base to draw any conslusions with.


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

We ran with Goodyear Forteras with the SilentArmor when we had our Navigator and they were great tires. The Fortera is the SUV version of the Goodyear SilentArmor tire. We just put Goodyear Wranglers (LT version) with the SilentArmor on the Excursion and so far they are a nice tire (but we have less than 1,000 miles on them so we'll have to see).
Regards,
Rob


----------

